# help with sram red



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

bike is 2012 trek 6.9 ssl
wheelset is the bontrager arua 5
full sram red

ok, when i 1st recieved my bike it shifted like butter and i was in luv! shortly after about 50 miles it started not wanting to shift to small rings. when it would go it clicked and skiped, just noisey and very annoying. then i would shift to the big ring up front and it woud not shift back.. it would click, but not return.. i took it in because of this, it was adjusted. go out for another 20 mile ride just annoying clicking not wanting to shift, and oce again stuck on the big ring. i just left it on the big ring. i tried to shift it back and the chain jumped of the front ring.

i took the bike back in to tell them it was not working again. the mechanic took it out and he confirmed i was not crazy. he also noticed the creeking noise(which i knew was there) more concerned with the shifting. the man was all over it for almost 4 hours. he called sram, sram had him measure do this and do that adjust this adjust that. then sram said they were sending a new chain. they said that the chain was cut too short? im like trek has to sell an ass load of these bikes with the red, how can they get this wrong?

so that is where i am, bike not 2 months old and already at shop 2 times for shifting issues.. does it sound right about the chain? or am i being taken down the road to endless shop visits again? don


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

It's just a new build that didn't get pre-loved much before you got it, cables can take a few adjustments before they settle in. Unless the cassette and or crank got swapped you should have had enough chain though. If you get fed up let me know I'll PM you my shipping address :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

most shops do a pretty dismal job of setting up new bikes. they may get the adjustments correct, but they rarely make sure the housing is compressed fully and the ferrules are seated on the housing completely. for the record, cables don't stretch, all of the 'break-in' stuff people talk about has to do w/ the housing and ferrules. 
it seems to be the norm for most bikes that come out of shops to need a 'break-in' adjustment. when we build bikes or replace cables/housing, we always make sure that the ferrules are fully seated on the housing and the housing is compressed by shifting the bike while holding the derailleur. if you do this a bunch of times, you rarely need to re-adjust the bike within a week or 3. if i set up team bikes like most shops do, i'd surely have a bunch of pissed off bike racers coming back to the car halfway through every stage needing derailleur adjustments. 
your bike should have come out of the shop when you took it home working perfectly. it should have stayed that way for quite a while, at least a couple thousand miles. that said, it's rare that a bike won't take a bump on the derailleur and put the hanger slightly out of alignment and that might need a little work.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

i was standing there when he checked the hanger.. and i can tell you for a fact that since i have had the bike its never taken a hit on the cage. trust me im an ass when it comes to anyone getting around my bike. i do think im gonna take it to another trek shop just to see if my guys are doing the right thing. i do also know the mechanic i like to work on my stuff was not there when the bike was put together.. and i do wonder about the attention that was put into it. when i was there i noticed the guys slinging thru and new slu of bike's pretty quickly..


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a Madone 6 and SRAM Red... works great. I've seen cases where some of the internal cable routing has some rough edges, which creates friction. SRAM is hyper-sensitive about friction.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

i just hope the chain fixes it..im droping it off on monday. i told them keep it as long as they need.i will be asking for them to check all cables and ends. i will ride my superfly as a road hog!


----------



## hui (Jan 11, 2011)

i'am also having a similar isssue with sram red. bike is a brand new sworks sl4 frameset with full sram red (black). went to pick the bike up from the shop today, upon testing the chain came off whilst shifting from big to small ring up front, and the rear was clicking and jumping in between gears... the mechanic was not at the shop today as this was his day off, but the sales guy with some know how looked into the problem and perform some cable, front and rear derailer tweaking.. after numerous tweaks and test he still couldnt get it right and he put this down to a hanger problem which the mech will have a look at nxt week. is it common for brand new frames to have bent/alignment issues?


----------

